# CSV: Permanent employment but only ~3 years TR granted, can i apply for PR?



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I just got my critical skills visa granted for roughly three years forward (the expiration date is the same as the expiration date for my passport so that's probably why it wasn't granted for longer). It's a permanent position and i now wonder if i can immediately apply for Permanent Residency based on this?


----------

